# Kerastase Elasto-Curl



## cablegiirl (Feb 27, 2008)

Has anyone used the Kerastase Elasto-Curl line? Does it improve curl definition as it states????

bump!


----------



## ViolentFemme84 (Feb 28, 2008)

I used it a few years ago and fell in LOVE, really defined the curls and made them soft and bouncy. But I tried it again last year, and it just didn't work as well. I thought it was my hair changing texture but my hairdresser says that they have changed the formula. This new one just isn't as effective. I used to love their leave in cream. She actually recommended I use the Oleo relax line, and so far it's been great! I use the Oleo Relax hair mask as a conditioner and leave in as my hair is very thick!


----------



## cablegiirl (Feb 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ViolentFemme84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used it a few years ago and fell in LOVE, really defined the curls and made them soft and bouncy. But I tried it again last year, and it just didn't work as well. I thought it was my hair changing texture but my hairdresser says that they have changed the formula. This new one just isn't as effective. I used to love their leave in cream. She actually recommended I use the Oleo relax line, and so far it's been great! I use the Oleo Relax hair mask as a conditioner and leave in as my hair is very thick! Oh, well I guess that's good, because that is the shampoo and conditioner I use!




I was considering the curl one because I have wavy hair and would like to wear it wavy more often now. I was concerned the oleo relax would, well, relax the curl, so as to make it harder for me to wear it curly.

Do you wear your hair curly or straight?


----------



## ViolentFemme84 (Feb 28, 2008)

I usually wear my hair curly because it's so much easier than having to blowdry it. Actually, from what I remember the Elastocurl has mousse type of leave in, maybe that would work better. My hairs really dry as well, so using the Oleo Relax as a leave in helps the curls become a bit bouncier.

You could try the Elastocurl. You may like it, it just seems to be a little bit lighter now, and doesn't work for my texture. I haven't re-used the shampoo, just the conditioner and leave in. But it's almost worth it just for the smell! ah


----------



## cablegiirl (Feb 28, 2008)

Ya, mine is coarse, dry and wavy, so the oleo relax is wonderful for keeping it soft and healthy. The leave-in I use (7 seconds by Unite) is amazing and just as valuable to me to keep my hair soft. It is lighter than the oleo mask, which I need.

I know!! The elasto curl smells sooooo good! The oleo relax fragrance is the absolute ONLY thing I'm not in love with about it.

The whole point to my question, like I said, is that I would really like to get better at wearing my hair CURLY! It looks so great and fun for A DAY! Then I have to wash it, cause the curls get messy and frizzy. When I straighten it, I can go around three days without having to wash it. I just run a flat iron through the top layer and it's done. So, I am looking for something that makes my curly hair easier to manage from day to day, as well as makes the curls more defined.

I did find these things called Curlformers though! You put them in when your hair is damp and they take a little time to get in. But when my hair is dry, the curls are soooo nice! Defined, springy, shiny, beautiful!

So I guess I will just get used to doing it curly everyday again and it'll get better.

I remember that the more often I let my hair go curly (instead of straightening it), the curlier it got. So I'll wait and see how it turns out.

Thanks for your opinion though!!


----------

